# Anybody using Creative WebCam Pro?

## qnx

Hi!

I am about to buy a webcam. I consider purchasing a Creative WebCam Pro: http://www.americas.creative.com/products/product.asp?product=458 . I am wondering if there is anybody using this cam already and with success?? Or perhaps you could recommend something else to buy??

I know about the drivers for Linux webcams at http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/ , but Creative WebCam Pro (not the Ex version) isn't there. So what do you think?

Cheers!

----------

## zerocool_australia

I have a Creative Webcam Pro, it works perfectly with the OV511 kernel module on Gentoo (and also on Mandrake 9). So far on Gentoo I tried it with xawtv and the picture is fine and good, no problems setting it up. Still looking for decent linux peer to peer webcam software.

David

----------

## qnx

How about the colors?? Cause once I tried a Philips webcam with the OV511 driver and it worked great with black&white, but had problems with full color...Hard to explain but the image became very "squared" sometimes, with huge "pixels". 

And how about the build-in mic? Does it work with the native Linux kernel "USB audio" module? 

Cheers!

----------

## Futt

I've used the Creative Webcam Pro briefly, and generally I'd say it is very well handled by the OV511 driver. As for the philips camera, most philips/logitech cams are handled by the PWC/PWCX drivers; I use a Logitech Zoom at the moment.

As long as you enable the "USB Audio" driver, either as a module or compiled into the kernel, the internal mic should work - at least it does for my Logitech. Both camera and mic work flawlessly with GnomeMeeting - an excellent OpenH323 compliant video conferencing suite. It's compatible with MS Netmeeting among others. 

My $0.02 anyway; your mileage may vary =)

----------

## qnx

Thanks =)

But nobody knows if there's something that works with MSN6. I know that it's MS, I know I know. But I've tested it and think it's really nice to be MS program. Only problem is that I can't chat with my friends via webcam from Linux. And well, probably MS hasn't shown the specifications for MSN protocol v. 8 (or is it 9 now, can't remember) so it's hard for Kopete/Gaim developers to implement something like that. But perhaps it works with GnomeMeeting? 

Cheers!

----------

## Futt

As far as I know (and I was told this by someone who uses MSN6, never used it myself) MSN6 does not handle video conferencing itself, but uses the MSN Messenger network basically as a contact manager for MS NetMeeting. Once you initiate a video call from MSN Messenger 6 it will launch MS NetMeeting.

So yes, you can communicate with MSN6 users using GnomeMeeting, and they can call you. However you need to make a direct call to their IP address or have them register to an ILS directory (you can do that from within MS NetMeeting). Likewise, they can call you either through an ILS directory or direct connect.

I've tried this myself; using GnomeMeeting to chat with a friend using MSN/NetMeeting, and it works like a charm.

----------

## qnx

Sounds intressting but do you really mean MSN6? Cause I've used it and it doestn't *look* as it uses NetMeeting, surely it doesn't *launch* NetMeeting. You just press a button and start the video conversation inside MSN's chat window. No launching of external programs, like NetMeeting. 

Althougt, I don't say that it doesn't use NetMeeting or it's DLLs or something *internaly*. So perhaps you ment that?

And about calling the IP adress from GnomeMeeting directly: do I have to know the port too? Is there any standart port for that such of things (ILS, video conversation, or however you call it)?

Thanks, 

Jacob

----------

## Futt

As I said, the information regarding MSN/NetMeeting is second hand, so I can't verify it myself. I was only told that it does use MS NetMeeting for the video conferencing, and I have talked  to people using MSN Messenger; me using GnomeMeeting.

As far as I know, NetMeeting uses port 1720 for call initiation, which is also the default for GnomeMeeting, so you shouldn't need to supply a port number when calling direct. If you are behind a firewall though, you will have to do some port forwarding to get it to work properly; but that goes for GnomeMeeting -> GnomeMeeting calls as well.

----------

## qnx

So basicly, what I type in GnomeMeeting is 

```
callto://123.123.123.123
```

Right?? And it should work? Gotta try it out one day. Thanks for your help!

----------

## Futt

Yup that would work if you know the NetMeeting user's IP address. But NetMeeting also supports ILS directories, so you could have your windows-using friends register to ils.seconix.com and contact them that way too.

----------

## platypus

Futt. you use the logitech zoom, and i am wondering about the quality you get. i get white pixels on my image. maybe about 4-5 of them. its kind of annoying and i dont know if they should actually be there. just curious. i use the pcwx drivers. and do you know of any program to utilize the zoom feature?

----------

## Futt

Hi, I don't get any white pixels; I use the pwc + pwcx drivers. It could be that your camera has a CCD with some defective pixels, in which case I would return it.

I have not yet found a program that takes advantage of the zoom feature, no. Don't know how hard it would be to implement something like that, or if the pwcx driver provides an interface for doing so. Might look into that if I get some spare time =)

----------

## platypus

yeah i just installed the camera on my parents windows xp computer. it has perfect image quality and the zoom feature.  from what i have seen the zoom feature is pretty neat.  you can zoom in on a certain part of the image and then pan up, down, left, and right. possibly my problem lies in my kernel version.  i do use the pwcx + pwc drivers, however i run the gs-sources kernel, and the pwcx driver was compiled for the 2.4.20 kernel.  its a long shot, but the camera has no errors on my parents computer, so i can't imagine why else it would do this.

----------

## platypus

yeah nevermind, i fiddled around and got the usb-pwcx from portage on and i also redid my usb drivers because i was using the wrong ones. and now i get a crisp and clear image like on my parents computer, so i can fully recommend the logitech quickcam zoom to anyone looking for an excellent picture at a reasonable price.

----------

